# Just saw this new forum...

## stgreek

..and wanted to wish good luck to all you Finns   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BWoso

I'll second the good luck, but can they read this?

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *BWoso wrote:*   

> I'll second the good luck, but can they read this?

 

No, we can't. But thanks anyway.  :Wink: 

----------

## stgreek

I know that most Finns speak perfect English, so they should be fine.

----------

## Celtis

About the only word I know (other than Hei) is Pelionnea! (Good luck I believe?!?)

----------

## AlterEgo

 "Linux spreads it wings " :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> That's it! I'm fed up with the popular media misunderstanding linux and the free software movement. It is quite obvious if you've had the time to do any research that penguins swim and don't fly.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Indeed. So I guess the title of the story should be: Linux Spreads its... Fins?
> 
> No you're confused, Linux was spread by a Finn 
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuteater

 *Celtis wrote:*   

> About the only word I know (other than Hei) is Pelionnea! (Good luck I believe?!?)

 

"Pelionnea!" - "Good luck in the game!" (literally: "Gameluck!")

A more general way of wishing luck could be "Lykkyä tykö!" (Sounds silly, doesn't it   :Wink:  )

I hope you find that useful   :Smile: 

----------

## stgreek

I assume that the tyko (sorry, cant write utf) means luck? If so, the ancient (and modern) greek work for luck is tychi, maybe they are somehow connected?

----------

## Celtis

 *Nuteater wrote:*   

>  *Celtis wrote:*   About the only word I know (other than Hei) is Pelionnea! (Good luck I believe?!?) 
> 
> "Pelionnea!" - "Good luck in the game!" (literally: "Gameluck!")
> 
> A more general way of wishing luck could be "Lykkyä tykö!" (Sounds silly, doesn't it   )
> ...

 

Thanks, I do. You can't tell I picked "Pelionnea" up from playing online Poker can you  :Wink: 

----------

## Given M. Sur

Damn, neither babel fish nor google's translation thing support finnish.

Oh well, enjoy the pingviini!

----------

## Useful Idiot

 *stgreek wrote:*   

> I assume that the tyko (sorry, cant write utf) means luck? If so, the ancient (and modern) greek work for luck is tychi, maybe they are somehow connected?

 

Actually, it's the lykkyä part that means good luck. You can even use it alone: Lykkyä!  I don't know the exact origins of the word, but I believe it comes from Swedish. "Proper" Finnish word for luck is onnea.

I don't think there is an exact word for tykö in english but it means roughly to/with you.

----------

## Nuteater

 *Celtis wrote:*   

> Thanks, I do. You can't tell I picked "Pelionnea" up from playing online Poker can you 

 

No, but "Pelionnea" is something that would most likely be wished for a person who is gambling  :Wink: 

----------

## jaska

 *stgreek wrote:*   

> I assume that the tyko (sorry, cant write utf) means luck? If so, the ancient (and modern) greek work for luck is tychi, maybe they are somehow connected?

 

My understanding is that lykkyä tykö comes from from the swedish language, lykka till (sp?).

----------

## jounihat

 *jaska wrote:*   

> My understanding is that lykkyä tykö comes from from the swedish language, lykka till (sp?).

 

Right, and don't teach that kind of language to foreigners, because it's, as we call it, svetisismiä, and not sophisticated Finnish language. "Onnea" is more appropriate in written form. Though I don't really think foreigners care about that kind of stuff (even most Finns don't).

----------

## jaska

 *jounihat wrote:*   

> Right, and don't teach that kind of language to foreigners, because it's, as we call it, svetisismiä, and not sophisticated Finnish language. "Onnea" is more appropriate in written form. Though I don't really think foreigners care about that kind of stuff (even most Finns don't).

 

You are right about it, it just confuses everyone even more   :Laughing: 

----------

